# 2018 The Haunting of Bell Hall



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)

Here is a video and some pictures of our yard haunt. Note this is a pic heavy thread.

Video






Pictures on Pinterest

https://pin.it/vetgrpc4d2knhl

Pictures


----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pretty sweet setup, your use of lights makes things look ethereal. Love your crypts


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one of the finest videos of a yard display I’ve seen posted here. Everything about it is perfection - the backstory, the narration, the lighting, the flow of scenes - just a joy to watch. It’s a gorgeous display and you’ve showcased it beautifully.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> That is one of the finest videos of a yard display I've seen posted here. Everything about it is perfection - the backstory, the narration, the lighting, the flow of scenes - just a joy to watch. It's a gorgeous display and you've showcased it beautifully.


^^What she said! ^^

I remember your haunt from last year and how taken I was with the whole display. This is simply a stunning haunt. Everything about it is perfect!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> That is one of the finest videos of a yard display I've seen posted here. Everything about it is perfection - the backstory, the narration, the lighting, the flow of scenes - just a joy to watch. It's a gorgeous display and you've showcased it beautifully.





jdubbya said:


> ^^What she said! ^^
> I remember your haunt from last year and how taken I was with the whole display. This is simply a stunning haunt. Everything about it is perfect!


What he said what she said......

Holy Crap Batman that's awesome! The lighting, the stones, the figures - but that crank ghost for me was just perfect. Elegant and creepy as all hell at once. Well done.


----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words. It really means a lot to me. This forum has always been a great source of inspiration and encouragement.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Masterfully done! Excellent lighting and animated props. Just wondering if you made all of those sculptures and if so what from?


----------

